# Pizza (ex Patente)



## omicron (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ho rinnovato la patente
La foto di 10 anni fa non andava più bene
Perché era con gli occhiali e ora la vogliono senza
Gli ho dato una foto di 5 anni fa
E l’hanno presa 
Mi sono sentita meno vecchia di


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2022)

interessantissimo sto thread. Manco @Etta


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

Oggi c'è la nebbia.
Clima di merda.
Spero non ci sia domani sera che devo andare in un locale in un'altra regione.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

A proposito, ma voi mangiate la pizza surgelata?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito, ma voi mangiate la pizza surgelata?


Beh c entra poco con la patente...
Ma no non la mangio la pizza surgelata 
La pizza deve essere fatta al momento...solo con ingredienti di qualità..
Io prediligo quelle proprio home made...o fatta da me o dalla mia amica che praticamente è un mostro in cucina...
Sono anche poco per quelle  da asporto...solo ed esclusivamente se siamo in compagnia... altrimenti non la mangio .....
Dopo aver iniziato a farla io in casa trovo notevolmente migliore la mia...
Sempre meno unta ...e più croccante...
E di pizzerie ne abbiamo girate....


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh c entra poco con la patente...


Lo so, ma non se l'è filato nessuno. Magari parlando anche di altro...


----------



## Lostris (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito, ma voi mangiate la pizza surgelata?


No no. 
Sempre un passaggio in forno prima.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so, ma non se l'è filato nessuno. Magari parlando anche di altro...


Infatti ...
Ora di sera qua ci saranno 500 pagine sulla pizza...
Mi è già venuta voglia....adesso impasto...


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti ...
> Ora di sera qua ci saranno 500 pagine sulla pizza...
> Mi è già venuta voglia....adesso impasto...


Ma l'abitudine di mettere l'origano?
Io ogni tanto glielo butto sopra, non mi dispiace affatto.
E' una strana consuetudine derivata dal fatto che nella pizza Catarì che si comprava al supermercato quando ero bambino ne inserivano una bustina, insieme a una lattina di pomodori e una bustina di preparato tipo farina.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'abitudine di mettere l'origano?
> Io ogni tanto glielo butto sopra, non mi dispiace affatto.
> E' una strana consuetudine derivata dal fatto che nella pizza Catarì che si comprava al supermercato quando ero bambino ne inserivano una bustina, insieme a una lattina di pomodori e una bustina di preparato tipo farina.


Andava di brutto la pizza catari... è vero ...
No non lo metto...la mia amica si....
Quindi alterniamo 
Io aggiungo a secondo di chi poi dovrà mangiarla nell' impasto o un cucchiaino di zucchero...o miele che dà una consistenza particolare all impasto e soprattutto alla crosta...(me l ha detto un pizzaiolo di usarlo...)
Ma chi ha il palato delicato...a volte se esagero avverte il retrogusto...non so come sia possibile...
Sarà intollerante al miele


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito, ma voi mangiate la pizza surgelata?


l'ho mangiata ma non è la mia preferita , preferisco ordinarla e prenderla personalmente , tanto sto a due minuti di macchina  da dove mi servo per il pane , ultimamente ho cambiato  e prendo una pala intera in un altro posto , devo dire che entrambi sono buone


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

brava , di nome e di fatto , anche la mia signora la faceva , ora non ne ha più voglia  , siamo solo noi due , pensa era talmente brava che spesso facevamo , cioè le faceva , l'impasto di Bonci  facendolo lievitare 24 ore e più  , ci venivano quattro pizze al forno  ccon vari gusti , io preferivo sempre la margherita e quella con i funghi coltivati ma insaporiti prima   e poi messi  a cuocere con la pizza infine una colata  di mozzarella


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito, ma voi mangiate la pizza surgelata?


non mangio la pizza, sono intollerante


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Andava di brutto la pizza catari... è vero ...
> No non lo metto...la mia amica si....
> Quindi alterniamo
> Io aggiungo a secondo di chi poi dovrà mangiarla nell' impasto o un cucchiaino di zucchero...o miele che dà una consistenza particolare all impasto e soprattutto alla crosta...(me l ha detto un pizzaiolo di usarlo...)
> ...


Sì, lo mettevo anch'io.
E' da un po' che non faccio la pasta.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non mangio la pizza, sono intollerante


Acc. 
Mi dispiace.


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Acc.
> Mi dispiace.


grazie, ma ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> grazie, ma ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine


Ma sei intollerante al glutine oppure....?


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sei intollerante al glutine oppure....?


al glutine, alle proteine del latte, al pomodoro
e a tanto altro 
faccio prima a non mangiarla
ne guadagna anche la salute, la pizza non è proprio salutare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> al glutine, alle proteine del latte, al pomodoro
> e a tanto altro
> faccio prima a non mangiarla
> ne guadagna anche la salute, la pizza non è proprio salutare


Per le intolleranze ok fai prima ad evitare...
Ma non puoi dire che nel n sia troppo salutare...se utilizzi farine integrali e non troppo lavorate ottieni un ottimo impasto...
Tutto sta negli ingredienti che utilizzi...


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per le intolleranze ok fai prima ad evitare...
> Ma non puoi dire che nel n sia troppo salutare...se utilizzi farine integrali e non troppo lavorate ottieni un ottimo impasto...
> Tutto sta negli ingredienti che utilizzi...


nì
troppi carboidrati non fanno bene mai
non è che se usi le farine integrali diventa salutare
ti mangi cmq quei 300/400 gr di farine
anche se fai un semplice calcolo di kcal, vedi che un margherita a farsi 600/700 kcal ci mette niente
se la condisci un po' di più arrivi a 1000 kcal senza problemi
quindi zuccheri e grassi, una bomba

tanto per la cronaca
mia sorella utilizza farine integrali e macinate a pietra per fare la pizza
pomodoro casalingo e mozzarella senza lattosio
sempre una bomba rimane


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nì
> troppi carboidrati non fanno bene mai
> non è che se usi le farine integrali diventa salutare
> ti mangi cmq quei 300/400 gr di farine
> ...


Guarda con me sfondi una porta aperta...
Ne mangio 1 fetta una volta a settimana fatta da me... non mangio pasta... pochissimo pane ..
Quindi 1 fetta di pizza a settimana non mi farà certo male....
Non bevo latte non mangio carne...
Bevo del buon vino ..
Dovrei essere immortale...


----------



## ivanl (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nì
> troppi carboidrati non fanno bene mai
> non è che se usi le farine integrali diventa salutare
> ti mangi cmq quei 300/400 gr di farine
> ...


è proprio quello il buono della pizza...la mia preferita mozzarella, stracchino, mortadella e pistacchi..oppure zucca e guanciale o pancetta. Rigorosamente senza pomodoro che mi fa l'acido...poi posso metterci di tutto e digerisco senza problemi


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda con me sfondi una porta aperta...
> Ne mangio 1 fetta una volta a settimana fatta da me... non mangio pasta... pochissimo pane ..
> Quindi 1 fetta di pizza a settimana non mi farà certo male....
> Non bevo latte non mangio carne...
> ...


ah beh allora vedi che mi dai ragione  
mia sorella per dire, con la scusa che se la fa da sola
se la fa tutte le settimane
lievito madre e seghe varie
ma si abbuffa 
lei il marito e il figlio
io solo al pensiero ho il bruciore di stomaco


----------



## ivanl (21 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda con me sfondi una porta aperta...
> Ne mangio 1 fetta una volta a settimana fatta da me... non mangio pasta... pochissimo pane ..
> Quindi 1 fetta di pizza a settimana non mi farà certo male....
> Non bevo latte non mangio carne...
> ...


che vita grama...


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> è proprio quello il buono della pizza...la mia preferita mozzarella, stracchino, mortadella e pistacchi..oppure zucca e guanciale o pancetta. Rigorosamente senza pomodoro che mi fa l'acido...poi posso metterci di tutto e digerisco senza problemi



la mia preferita era 4 formaggi rigorosamente bianca
oppure bianca, mozzarella e appena tolta dal forno, prosciutto crudo tagliato sottilissimo
sono per le cose semplici


----------



## Gattaro42 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Fatta ieri sera. Io metto un po' di zucchero e un po' di latte nell'impasto, poco lievito e poi lievitare in frigo per un giorno.
Poi le faccio con diversi condimenti e ci dividiamo le fette


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Fatta ieri sera. Io metto un po' di zucchero e un po' di latte nell'impasto, poco lievito e poi lievitare in frigo per un giorno.
> Poi le faccio con diversi condimenti e ci dividiamo le fette


la mamma della mia migliore amica la fa con l'acqua frizzante e poi ne fa un tipo che ci mette anche l'uovo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la mamma della mia migliore amica la fa con l'acqua frizzante e poi ne fa un tipo che ci mette anche l'uovo


Anch io uso l acqua frizzante!!
Uovo no assolutamente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> che vita grama...


E va behhhh...
A qualcosa si dovrà rinunciare...


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> al glutine, alle proteine del latte, al pomodoro
> e a tanto altro
> faccio prima a non mangiarla
> ne guadagna anche la salute, la pizza non è proprio salutare


Eh lo so, ma neanche il cioccolato e tante altre cose che mediamente danno piacere culinario.
Anche il vino, a me poi infiamma anche le parti meno alte, diciamo.
Ma come fai?
Non riesco a rinunciare.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la mamma della mia migliore amica la fa con l'acqua frizzante e poi ne fa un tipo che ci mette anche l'uovo


Mi sembra interessante questa cosa dell'acqua frizzante.


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh lo so, ma neanche il cioccolato e tante altre cose che mediamente danno piacere culinario.
> Anche il vino, a me poi infiamma anche le parti meno alte, diciamo.
> Ma come fai?
> Non riesco a rinunciare.


io sto male...
a volte sembra di essere scortesi
ma quando a natale ho ceduto e ho mangiato due forchettate di pasta e una fetta di pandoro
lo so io quanto sono stata male poi


----------



## ivanl (21 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E va behhhh...
> A qualcosa si dovrà rinunciare...


e perchè mai? Io so che se mangio cioccolata o esagero con i condimenti per troppo tempo mi viene bruciore di stomaco...prendo il gastroprotettore e via. So he se gioco a tennis per troppe ore di fila mi viene la tendinite...antiinfiammatorio o infiltrazione e via...Intolleranze a parte, se si tratta di una cosa risolvibile, perche' rinunciare? La vita è breve


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> e perchè mai? Io so che se mangio cioccolata o esagero con i condimenti per troppo tempo mi viene bruciore di stomaco...prendo il gastroprotettore e via. So he se gioco a tennis per troppe ore di fila mi viene la tendinite...antiinfiammatorio o infiltrazione e via...Intolleranze a parte, se si tratta di una cosa risolvibile, perche' rinunciare? La vita è breve


il gastroprotettore fa malissimo, lo sai vero?


----------



## ivanl (21 Gennaio 2022)

a me fa benissimo, passa tutto gia' dopo la prima e posso mangiare quello che voglio


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me fa benissimo, passa tutto gia' dopo la prima e posso mangiare quello che voglio


non ti passa nulla, semplicemente non senti il bruciore di stomaco, ma l'acido nello stomaco ci rimane 
è ben diverso non sentire il sintomo dal curare il male


----------



## ivanl (21 Gennaio 2022)

l'acido ci sta perchè ci deve stare, senno' come digerisci? Se risale no buono, quindi pillolina che evita che risalga e posso mangiare serenamente la pizza ai 18 formaggi tutte le settimane


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> l'acido ci sta perchè ci deve stare, senno' come digerisci? Se risale no buono, quindi pillolina che evita che risalga e posso mangiare serenamente la pizza ai 18 formaggi tutte le settimane


non sta proprio così


----------



## Lostris (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> al glutine, alle proteine del latte, al pomodoro
> e a tanto altro
> faccio prima a non mangiarla
> ne guadagna anche la salute, la pizza non è proprio salutare



Potrei morire


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Potrei morire


io muoio (quasi) se la mangio
a volte mi faccio degli impasti che posso mangiare
ma sono di una tale tristezza
che evito


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

Mi è venuta fame.
Malgrado tutto.


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è venuta fame.
> Malgrado tutto.


è anche ora di pranzo


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho rinnovato la patente
> La foto di 10 anni fa non andava più bene
> Perché era con gli occhiali e ora la vogliono senza
> Gli ho dato una foto di 5 anni fa
> ...


Ma scusa, se c’è scritto quida con lenti, le lenti non le devi tenere?


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se c’è scritto quida con lenti, le lenti non le devi tenere?


sulla foto no  la foto è senza occhiali


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sulla foto no  la foto è senza occhiali


Ah…te va ho imparato una cosa nuova.m


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah…te va ho imparato una cosa nuova.m


ma infatti l'ho chiesto anche io alla tipa dell'autoscuola
anche per la carta d'identità è così 
poi ora la patente scade per il compleanno
in pratica mi regalano 3 mesi


----------



## Foglia (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito, ma voi mangiate la pizza surgelata?


Sì, variamente elaborata e modificata partendo dalla margherita 
Comunque ho la fortuna di essere vicinissima a una delle migliori pizzerie della città  
Spartanissima, anche da asporto, e pizza.... da volare 
Quella alta, però eh : che anche qui potremmo parlare delle varie scuole di pensiero.  Tendenzialmente sono per la tonda classica, ma certe pizze al trancio (magari doppia mozzarella ) sono ineguagliabili fonti di goduria....


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'abitudine di mettere l'origano?
> Io ogni tanto glielo butto sopra, non mi dispiace affatto.
> E' una strana consuetudine derivata dal fatto che nella pizza Catarì che si comprava al supermercato quando ero bambino ne inserivano una bustina, insieme a una lattina di pomodori e una bustina di preparato tipo farina.


Lo metto nel pomodoro insieme ad olio e sale, poi lo stendo sulla pasta


----------



## Foglia (21 Gennaio 2022)

Origano abbandonato da quando il figlio lo ha bocciato.  A me non dispiaceva, ma non è una roba da "mai più senza".


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito, ma voi mangiate la pizza surgelata?


Si, ogni tanto.



omicron ha detto:


> io sto male...
> a volte sembra di essere scortesi
> ma quando a natale ho ceduto e ho mangiato due forchettate di pasta e una fetta di pandoro
> lo so io quanto sono stata male poi


Se sei celiaca per forza stai male, prova la pasta di legumi senza glutine. Ce ne sono tante ora.


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si, ogni tanto.
> 
> 
> 
> Se sei celiaca per forza stai male, prova la pasta di legumi senza glutine. Ce ne sono tante ora.


Non sono celiaca
Sono “sono” intollerante
La chiamano sensibilità al glutine non celiaca 
Che però da gli stessi sintomi 
Ma ho tante intolleranze alimentari


----------



## Foglia (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non sono celiaca
> Sono “sono” intollerante
> La chiamano sensibilità al glutine non celiaca
> Che però da gli stessi sintomi
> Ma ho tante intolleranze alimentari


Io (a proposito anche di pizza) alla mozzarella di bufala.  Se la mangio, sto "stesa" per due o tre giorni.  Così come non digerisco bene il latte intero.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non sono celiaca
> Sono “sono” intollerante
> La chiamano sensibilità al glutine non celiaca
> Che però da gli stessi sintomi
> Ma ho tante intolleranze alimentari


Si, so cos'è. Però non è esattamente la stessa cosa. Un celiaco non può neppure usare una pentola dove viene cucinato qualcosa con glutine, motivo percui è raro trovare un panificio che faccia pane senza glutine.
Per il pomodoro sei sicura di non essere allergica alla buccia del pomodoro? A volte basta levare la buccia.
Sicuramente ti sei abituata nel tempo. Negli ultimi anni ci sono molti alimenti alternativi per chi è intollerante al glutine, e si trovano in diversi negozi, anche se costano un fottio.


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io (a proposito anche di pizza) alla mozzarella di bufala.  Se la mangio, sto "stesa" per due o tre giorni.  Così come non digerisco bene il latte intero.


come sei strana , fogliè , addirittura la mozzarella di bufala ,  solo ha sentire il nome sento il gusto della polpa in bocca


----------



## Foglia (21 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> come sei strana , fogliè , addirittura la mozzarella di bufala ,  solo ha sentire il nome sento il gusto della polpa in bocca


Anche a me piace. Come pure la burrata, per dire un'altra cosa buona. Ma poi se la magno sto male


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

io frequentatore l'estate  giù in puglia ne faccio incetta  ogni volta che vado alla masseria dove mi rifornisco di formaggi per la settimana


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si, so cos'è. Però non è esattamente la stessa cosa. Un celiaco non può neppure usare una pentola dove viene cucinato qualcosa con glutine, motivo percui è raro trovare un panificio che faccia pane senza glutine.
> Per il pomodoro sei sicura di non essere allergica alla buccia del pomodoro? A volte basta levare la buccia.
> Sicuramente ti sei abituata nel tempo. Negli ultimi anni ci sono molti alimenti alternativi per chi è intollerante al glutine, e si trovano in diversi negozi, anche se costano un fottio.


Non sono mai stata una mangiatrice di carboidrati
Quindi non mi fa fatica evitare pane e pasta
La pizza mi dispiace un po’ di più 
Li ho comprati i prodotti senza glutine 
Ma sono strapieni di zuccheri e il mio intestino non apprezza
Il pomodoro poi mi da fastidio “tutto”
Fresco in insalata, in passata, cotto…
Mi vengono bolle in bocca e mi si irrita tutto l’intestino
Non essendo golosa non ho problemi a non mangiarlo
Ma quando sono fuori casa io sono sempre quella strana


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io (a proposito anche di pizza) alla mozzarella di bufala.  Se la mangio, sto "stesa" per due o tre giorni.  Così come non digerisco bene il latte intero.


Il latte di mucca neanche io  
Ma sono democratica
Nessun latticino 
A volte prendo quelli stagionati che per assurdo sono più digeribili


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io (a proposito anche di pizza) alla mozzarella di bufala.  Se la mangio, sto "stesa" per due o tre giorni.  Così come non digerisco bene il latte intero.


Anche a me dà problemi, ma in realtà a me dà problemi tutto.
Però mi stufo a dover sempre seguire diete, per cui ogni tanto faccio degli strappi.


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

mamma mia   , io che non avrei problemi ora mi limito  nelle porzioni  solo per perdere peso e stare meglio con gli acciacchi


----------



## Foglia (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me dà problemi, ma in realtà a me dà problemi tutto.
> Però mi stufo a dover sempre seguire diete, per cui ogni tanto faccio degli strappi.


No, ma io con la mozzarella di bufala sto maluccio assai, eh. Del tipo che è come se un camion mi passasse sullo stomaco.  A quella stregua la evito. Per fortuna non sono tanti i cibi che mi fanno questo effetto, per cui mi do' al resto


----------



## Foglia (21 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mamma mia   , io che non avrei problemi ora mi limito  nelle porzioni  solo per perdere peso e stare meglio con gli acciacchi


Quello purtroppo anch'io. E pensare che fino a dieci anni fa potevo mangiare in quantità illimitata e mi chiedevano dove la mettessi! Ora devo fare più attenzione


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma io con la mozzarella di bufala sto maluccio assai, eh. Del tipo che è come se un camion mi passasse sullo stomaco.  A quella stregua la evito. Per fortuna non sono tanti i cibi che mi fanno questo effetto, per cui mi do' al resto


va bene sei perdonata  , vorrà dire che me la magno io e poi ti dico


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma io con la mozzarella di bufala sto maluccio assai, eh. Del tipo che è come se un camion mi passasse sullo stomaco.  A quella stregua la evito. Per fortuna non sono tanti i cibi che mi fanno questo effetto, per cui mi do' al resto


Tra l'altro è l'unica vera mozzarella, quella di latte vaccino è deprimente.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una mangiatrice di carboidrati
> Quindi non mi fa fatica evitare pane e pasta
> La pizza mi dispiace un po’ di più
> Li ho comprati i prodotti senza glutine
> ...


Vorrai dire che non sei mai stata una mangiatrice di pane e pasta. 
Senza carboidrati non puoi stare.
Capisco che con i tuoi limiti tu possa essere vista come quella strana. Riguardo il far male in generale di questo o quell'altro, ci ho creduto per un periodo quando ero più giovane, anche se non sono mai arrivata ad estremismi, poi rispetto a certe malattie e sapendo chi erano le persone colpite... m'è veramente caduto tutto.


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nì
> troppi carboidrati non fanno bene mai
> non è che se usi le farine integrali diventa salutare
> ti mangi cmq quei 300/400 gr di farine
> ...


Goditi la vita ogni tanto. Fanculo le calorie.


danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra interessante questa cosa dell'acqua frizzante.


Noi la mettiamo nell'impasto dello gnocco fritto.


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Goditi la vita ogni tanto. Fanculo le calorie.
> 
> Noi la mettiamo nell'impasto dello gnocco fritto.


mica solo per lo gnocco  nella pastella per frittura ci si mette l'acqua gassata o anche la birra  a chi piace
Viene croccante vedi le costolette d'abbacchio fritte , i broccoli , le alici ,  i supplì che devo continuare  ,?
Me dimenticavo i fiori di zucca  ci vado matto


----------



## Foglia (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tra l'altro è l'unica vera mozzarella, quella di latte vaccino è deprimente.


Ma no, dai, fusa sulla pizza è comunque buona! Da mangiare fresca, capisco.  Ma se l'altra non posso, non posso.... Tra i formaggi freschi top per me ricotta e fiocchi di latte. Stagionati ne mangio con moderazione  (sopra tutti comunque il grana! ), non li compro quasi mai, ma se li trovo non disdegno 
A parte queste intolleranze e qualche altra intolleranza alle verdure cotte (Ma di altro tipo!) non ho grandi problemi col mangiare.... Ho comunque cambiato alimentazione, riducendo i carboidrati  (era pur vero che però prima della dieta il piatto di pasta, per essere soddisfacente, era di due etti ). Oramai alla mia età non posso più


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mica solo per lo gnocco  nella pastella per frittura ci si mette l'acqua gassata o anche la birra  a chi piace
> Viene croccante vedi le costolette d'abbacchio fritte , i broccoli , le alici ,  i supplì che devo continuare  ,?
> Me dimenticavo i fiori di zucca  ci vado matto


Sì, certo, nella pastella. Si parlava di impasti però


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vorrai dire che non sei mai stata una mangiatrice di pane e pasta.
> Senza carboidrati non puoi stare.
> Capisco che con i tuoi limiti tu possa essere vista come quella strana. Riguardo il far male in generale di questo o quell'altro, ci ho creduto per un periodo quando ero più giovane, anche se non sono mai arrivata ad estremismi, poi rispetto a certe malattie e sapendo chi erano le persone colpite... m'è veramente caduto tutto.


Gli unici carboidrati che assumo sono quelli delle verdure
E neanche tutte perche a tante sono intollerante 



Vera ha detto:


> Goditi la vita ogni tanto. Fanculo le calorie.
> 
> Noi la mettiamo nell'impasto dello gnocco fritto.


È che io ci sto male 
A volte mangio
Poi bestemmio



danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra interessante questa cosa dell'acqua frizzante.


 Non me ne intendo
Però puoi provare
Pare che sia più croccante 
Come con la birra


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È che io ci sto male
> A volte mangio
> Poi bestemmio


Oggigiorno si ha a disposizione una larga scelta di prodotti alimentari per intolleranti.


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, certo, nella pastella. Si parlava di impasti però


letto ora  , mai mangiato , ma mi ricorda una cosa simile , la pasta del pane schiacciata e fritta in abbondante olio  di semi  , tirata su per asciugarla dall'olio  , innaffiata con una montagna di zucchero , oppure  fare due strati  e mettere nel mezzo la ricotta , quando è pronta anch eli metter tanto zucchero  , quest'ultima mi ricorda i ravioli ma li la ricotta va mescolata con altri ingredienti.
Sai che ti dico scendo per la merenda con tutte ste cose mi è venuta fame  a dopo


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> letto ora  , mai mangiato , ma mi ricorda una cosa simile , la pasta del pane schiacciata e fritta in abbondante olio  di semi  , tirata su per asciugarla dall'olio  , innaffiata con una montagna di zucchero , oppure  fare due strati  e mettere nel mezzo la ricotta , quando è pronta anch eli metter tanto zucchero  , quest'ultima mi ricorda i ravioli ma li la ricotta va mescolata con altri ingredienti.
> Sai che ti dico scendo per la merenda con tutte ste cose mi è venuta fame  a dopo


Le frittelle tipiche del luna park. Buone


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Oggigiorno si ha a disposizione una larga scelta di prodotti alimentari per intolleranti.


Si ma non posso pretendere che tutti acquistino qualcosa del genere se ci sono io a mangiare 
I problemi li ho quando sono fuori casa


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma non posso pretendere che tutti acquistino qualcosa del genere se ci sono io a mangiare
> I problemi li ho quando sono fuori casa


Oh, fai quel cazzo che ti pare


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Oh, fai quel cazzo che ti pare


Sempre


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Gli unici carboidrati che assumo sono quelli delle verdure
> E neanche tutte perche a tante sono intollerante


Legumi intendi?


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Legumi intendi?


No
Soprattutto Insalata e zucchine 
A me le verdure piacciono 
Ma molte le devo mangiare con moderazione


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No
> Soprattutto Insalata e zucchine
> A me le verdure piacciono
> Ma molte le devo mangiare con moderazione


Minchia... scusa facciamo prima, cosa mangi?


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Minchia... scusa facciamo prima, cosa mangi?


 te l’ho detto che è un casino
Carne, pesce, verdure (poche)
Formaggi stagionati, saltuariamente perché mi sballano le analisi e comunque sono intollerante alle proteine del latte 
Anche la frutta non la mangio  
Per fortuna che mia figlia non ha ripreso da me


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> te l’ho detto che è un casino
> Carne, pesce, verdure (poche)
> Formaggi stagionati, saltuariamente perché mi sballano le analisi e comunque sono intollerante alle proteine del latte
> Anche la frutta non la mangio
> Per fortuna che mia figlia non ha ripreso da me


ma non è che hai il morbo di crohn o qualcosa di simile?


----------



## Ulisse (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> te l’ho detto che è un casino
> Carne, pesce, verdure (poche)
> Formaggi stagionati, saltuariamente perché mi sballano le analisi e comunque sono intollerante alle proteine del latte
> Anche la frutta non la mangio
> Per fortuna che mia figlia non ha ripreso da me


Per curiosità, quale fra questi non tolleri?

proteine, acido ascorbico, aminoacidi, potassio, fosforo e fruttosio.


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma non è che hai il morbo di crohn o qualcosa di simile?


No sono solo sfigata


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Per curiosità, quale fra questi non tolleri?
> 
> proteine, acido ascorbico, aminoacidi, potassio, fosforo e fruttosio.


Non ho fatto analisi specifiche su queste cose
Anche perché sono due anni che il mondo sanitario è bloccato
Io ho iniziato ad ascoltare il mio corpo e ad evitare quello che mi fa stare male


----------



## Ulisse (21 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho fatto analisi specifiche su queste cose
> Anche perché sono due anni che il mondo sanitario è bloccato
> Io ho iniziato ad ascoltare il mio corpo e ad evitare quello che mi fa stare male


Nn serve fare analisi.

Ti do un aiuto.
Se ingoi e nn ti senti male, allora non sei intollerante a quelle sostanze.

È in pratica la composizione dello sperma.


----------



## omicron (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Nn serve fare analisi.
> 
> Ti do un aiuto.
> Se ingoi e nn ti senti male, allora non sei intollerante a quelle sostanze.
> ...


Infatti sto facendo questo
Se sto male non lo rimangio


----------

